# Media Converter legal?



## AgeLer (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

bei meiner Suche nach möglichst günstiger (legaler) Musik im Netz bin ich auf den Media Converter gestoßen, der angeblich völlig legal ist (da er u.a. auf legalen seiten wie www.chip.de angeboten wird). Doch irgendwelche Haken muss es doch geben, oder? Ich will zuerst sicher gehen, dass es auch legal ist.
Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen

Gruß


----------



## vinc (17. Oktober 2008)

AgeLer am 17.10.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bei meiner Suche nach möglichst günstiger (legaler) Musik im Netz bin ich auf den Media Converter gestoßen, der angeblich völlig legal ist (da er u.a. auf legalen seiten wie www.chip.de angeboten wird). Doch irgendwelche Haken muss es doch geben, oder? Ich will zuerst sicher gehen, dass es auch legal ist.
> Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen
> ...



Wie heisst denn das Programm genau? Bzw was macht es genau.
Wenn es nur Daten von einem Format in ein anderes umwandelt ist dies soweit rechtens. Es sei den, während dessen würden irgendwelche Kopierschutz- bzw DRMmechanismen ausgehebelt.


----------



## AgeLer (17. Oktober 2008)

vinc am 17.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 17.10.2008 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es heißt Media Converter SA Edition 0.8
Hier der Link dazu 
http://download.chip.eu/de/Media-Converter-SA-Edition-0.8_456236.html

Soviel ich weiß muss man einfach einen Link eines Videos, z.B. von youtube , in das Programm eingeben und angeben, in welches Dateiformat es konvertiert werden soll.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------



## vinc (17. Oktober 2008)

AgeLer am 17.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt Media Converter SA Edition 0.8
> Hier der Link dazu
> http://download.chip.eu/de/Media-Converter-SA-Edition-0.8_456236.html
> 
> ...



Also die Funktion des Konvertierens ist erlaubt. Lediglich mit dem Herunterladen der Youtube Videos bewegst du dich in einer Grauzone.

Lt den Youtube AGBs


> 11.2 YouTube Content may not be downloaded, copied, reproduced, distributed, transmitted, broadcast, displayed, sold, licensed, or otherwise exploited for any other purpose whatsoever without the prior written consent of YouTube, or YouTube's licensors. YouTube reserves all rights not expressly granted in and to the YouTube Content.


darfst du Videos nicht außerhalb der Bestimmungen runterladen - was aber eben dieses Tool macht. Dies ist die offizielle Sicht. 

Im Endeffekt lädst du ja das Video so oder so herunter um es dann im Youtube-Flashplayer anzusehen (der Stream wird zwischengespeichert). Ob du nun Gewissensbisse bekommst, weil du diese Daten dann umgewandelt hast liegt in deiner Hand.

Was mich zudem wundert ist, dass keine deutsche AGB bei Youtube auffindbar ist. Man könne sich so bestimmt darauf beruhen, dass man kein englisch kann.


----------

